# saltwater tank



## swainy (Jun 14, 2007)

am wondering about what i should do with a 33 gallon saltwater tank what type of fish i can get. what a would like to do is have live coral plants with cleaner shrimp and golbies and crabs. plus some fish or sea horses. i need to know of a type that can live in a smaller tank i only want to put in 2 or 3 fish in it?


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

there are several types of gobies you can get for a tank your size. they stay rather small so will be fine, you can see how you like firefish gobies or clown gobies. everything else sonds fine except the seahorse. they are very slow as well as slow eaters, so they really need to be in a species only tank. for the different kinds google a site like live aquaria or another to see what you like the best.


----------

